# Scorpene Class Subs Being Built For India



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2016)

Evidently some party leaked 22,000 pages of details pertaining to the sub by the Australian.

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/why-indias-leaky-submarines-matter-18238

The wide-ranging data leak on India’s French-origin Scorpene submarines uncovered by The Australian in August 2016 has undermined New Delhi’s sensitive submarine construction program.

The 22,400 leaked pages detailed the combat capabilities of the six 1,565 tonne, 61.7 metre Scorpene class SSKs being built by the French defence contractor DCNS and the Mumbai-based state-owned defense shipyard Mazagon Dock Limited.


----------

